# Looking for a ride



## turkeycall12 (Nov 23, 2007)

My birthday is January 11th and I was hoping to do a little fishing that Sat the 12th. Would like to go aftger Grouper or maybe some AJs if they are still around. PM me if anyone is going out. I am willing to split gas and I have all the tackle that I would need.


----------



## turkeycall12 (Nov 23, 2007)

bump


----------



## chum-chum (Oct 3, 2007)

curious - what does bump stand for


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

> *chum-chum (1/1/2008)*curious - what does bump stand for


Bump back to top. :bump


----------

